# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  FS: Micro 3D + Filament ($300)

## simontibbett

I have two of these printers and only need one. Includes the printer, all hookups, and five rolls of filament (one of which is ABS). Asking $300 shipped, works like new, shoot me a PM with any questions. 

Located NE of Atlanta if you'd rather pick it up locally.

Picture: 

IMG_1584 (1).JPG

----------

